# Bridge Valley Road Deep Shelter



## sinnerman (Sep 9, 2008)

Originaly a railway tunnel called the Portway No1 or alternatively Hotwells No1 built as part of the Bristol Port and Pier Railway's Hotwells Branch. The tunnel was opened for rail traffic along with the rest of the branch in 1865 with six trains running each way on the line during weekdays and four on Sundays. The tunnel extends for a length of 175 yards under Bridge Valley Road although the road did not exist at the time of its construction. The the Great Western and Midland Railways entered into a joint venture to extend the line between Temple Meads Station and the GWR south Wales line. By the 1920's an alternative line on the west bank of clifton gorge had taken most of the traffic away from the ports line and it was abandoned south of Sneyd Park Junction in 1921. The following year the line was lifted to make way for the constrution for the A4 Bristol Park way road which at the time of its completion in 1926 was the most expensive road constructed in Britain. 

After its abandonment the tunnel faded in to obscurity until i was pressed into service during the dark days of world war two as an air raid shelter. The tunnel gained a near-mythical reputation as the safest place to be when German bombs were falling over Bristol. So many began walking to the tunnel each night that the authorities acted, fearing riots or, worse, an epidemic from the increasingly filthy conditions in the tunnel. Hundreds of people were forcibly evicted from the Portway refuge and ordered not to return. A small number of treasured passes were issued to the lucky few. The action caused bitter resentment among a hungry, blitz-weary population. As the Blitz passed the tunnel once again was abandoned and forgotten. 

Many years later te tunnel was taken over by the Bristol gun club who converted the forward part of the tunnel in to a club house and firing range they were to call the tunnel home until 1996 when the club close following the ban on the use and ownership of hand guns in the UK. 

Visited with The secret seven on our big day out. Its tres cool visit while you can. 

The Club Room











Firing Range





Firing Butts










Section of exposed railway tunnel beyond the firing range










Air Raid Shelter towrds the rear of the accessable tunnel.










Toilets





Workmans Refuge


----------



## Looloo (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool, really like the pic looking down towards the air raid shelter.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 9, 2008)

Really like the last pic, id imagine u gave the container a kick to get the ripples, a great image to see.Thanks.


----------



## sinnerman (Sep 9, 2008)

actually no kicks were involved that was a lucky drip from the roof of the tunnel.


----------



## Scotty (Sep 9, 2008)

sinnerman, hope you dont mind me posting some of my pics in here.


----------



## sinnerman (Sep 9, 2008)

No probs fella, especially as your one of those who brought the place to my attention


----------



## Explorette (Sep 9, 2008)

it is very strange going in with all the leccy on but a cool place indeedy


----------



## Scotty (Sep 9, 2008)

sinnerman said:


> No probs fella, especially as your one of those who brought the place to my attention



thanks dude.

i'm the one who found out the power still works 

i want that big black chair and a white cat. lol


----------



## krela (Sep 10, 2008)

Scotty said:


> thanks dude.
> 
> i'm the one who found out the power still works
> 
> i want that big black chair and a white cat. lol



The power was on in 2004 too... 

It looks like someones had a tidy up in the not too distant past.


----------



## sinnerman (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah that chair is very cool looked a lot like a BB diary room chair.


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice report/history/pics chaps! Can't believe the leccys been on so long-who pays the bill!?  Looks like an interesting explore.


----------



## silverstealth (Sep 10, 2008)

sinnerman said:


> Yeah that chair is very cool looked a lot like a BB diary room chair.



Its the closest thing I have seen to one yet.. We like this place.


----------

